# Any Takers?



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Chris!​ How are you? I hope that all is going well. I want to apologize for the delay in responding to your email. Time has a funny way of slipping by very quickly. Thank you for thinking of our patients and for the invite.I wanted to see if you had set a date for this event? We have not had many patients in house, but we could definitely advertise and see if any of the outpatients wanted to attend. ​​Plus, I wanted to extend an invitation to you as well. We are holding our annual Field Day on Sat., June 23rd at the Methodist Training Center (formerly the Texans Practice Bubble). One of our stations is car racing and we are going to use the cars that you so generously donated to us. As we have used them this past year, we have realized that we never took you up on your offer to show us how to care for and properly recharge them. So, we definitely need to get you to the Hospital to show us again. And, as we began to plan for this event, I wondered if perhaps you and your group would be interested in actually running this station at our Field Day?​​If you think you would be interested, just give me an email or call and I can give you more info on what it is and how we normally run things.​Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you soon,​Marja Sealey, MA, CCLS 
Child Life Supervisor 
Shriners Hospitals For Children 
​


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

This is something I think and would love to do Chris. Let ma know what I would need to do on my end.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

They need 4 to 6 volunteers. You and I are nos. 1 and 2. Marja is going to check with the Texans on whether we can run nitro cars in the facility. They have the 1/18 scale ones we gave them, but I figured we could each bring a couple of our own also.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

if not the fuelers,i do STILL have my T-4,I just need to throw a servo in there and i am "good to go"


----------



## Aggdaddy (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't understand. Is someone asking us to race our cars at the Texans practice "bubble"?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll take #3


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd be glad to help out if you need another hand. Sounds like fun, and for a good cause no less. 

BTW Chris, are you going to race the Off-road challenge at Mikes?


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

The wife is planning a June vacation, but I can influence the date so count me in.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

CJ,

You know I'm in bro! Just need to make sure the date is clear on my calendar and I'm as good as there!

Aggdaddy,

Last year we, 2CRT, teamed with Carlton from RC Pro and ran a Charity Onroad Race at Mike's to raise money for the Shriners Hospital for Children here in Houston. We ended up raising nearly $4,000 from donations, auctions, raffles, as well as race and pit fees during the race. BUT, Carlton took it to the next level and got Great Plains and a few others to donate RTR 1/18th scale cars, trucks, and buggies to the Shriners Hospital for Childeren! So Carlton, Skinny, CJ, and I'm not sure who else, delivered the cars to the hospital during a time when there were a lot of kids and tried to show them how to charge them and run them all over the hospital - it was a total hit and actually made them realize that these cars were not just entertainment, but that some kids could use them as part of their therapy.

We had been trying to contact them in regards to setting up a Second Annual Charity race, but this time we were going to do it in the dirt - offroad charity race. CJ kept trying to contact them and finally we got a response! Although, the response references doing the charity race, they are also inviting us to come to their field day and help them man the station where the kids or staff will be running the 1/18th scale cars in a race. I'm not sure they want us to race those cars, but I'm sure CJ will have more details.

At any rate, its another awesome opportunity to give back to these guys who do awesome things for children every day!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, negative on the race at Mike's. Last weekend of softball season and then team party afterwards. Besides, I'm doing more bike riding and less RC. Thinking about getting back into MTB racing after the end of the year.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You'd be real fast at downhill racing right now. hehhehehhehehehehehehehe


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

And fast enough to kick your arse in cross country right now too. Matter of fact, let's go to Smithville. Just let me charge the batteries in my camera first.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Children, Children*

Now ya'll go hug and make nice,now!:rotfl:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Smithville is Chris' code word for the back room. Beware of this guy!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Boy, hush up that purty mouth! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just wonder what kind of seat these guys have on their bikes


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. What you don't know is that Ron actually has MY seat in HIS bike.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there any good off road mb riding around Houston that you guys go on. Me and my better half have been talking about this for some time now and just don't know where to go. We are up for some riding. Maybe we can all get together sometime and ride.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There's not too much around here. Memorial Park still has some good trails that haven't been closed off yet. MadF1man will have the best scoop on that. I think Hack Brooks Park (Hitchcock) is still open, haven't been there in years. Used to be lots of off-camber switchbacks, really nasty when wet. Trails at Hershey Park (Eldridge and Memorial) are fun, not as technical as Memorial Park. You could also go to Huntsville and ride trails at the state park. Some single track, some fire roads, least technical of all. Depends on what your wife's most comfortable with. It will be about 60 days before I go offroad, I'd seriously injure myself right now. BTW, we took a vote and we all decided your wife is your better 3/4, not half. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

now that ain't rite,yall didn't count my vote


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That's funny sutff!!! 3/4!!

Those seats are no fun, I can tell you that!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright, finally heard back from Marja. At last count we had me, PD, Paul S., Chicken, David C. and Justin who thought they could make it. Need to know who can still be there. No nitros, flashlights only. They still have the cars we gave them, plus we can bring a few of our own to at least show the families options for cars. Waiting to hear details on what time, parking passes, where to park, etc.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Im still in,just let me know the details.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Im still in,just let me know the details.


I'm still in!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Still a possiblity - only thing that could throw it off is that I'm out of town that week for off-site manager's meetings and what not and my wife my have a case of "spend time with me" syndrone. LOL!

Hit me up as we get a little closer.

PD2


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy cjtamu,

June 23rd is looking okay right now, but those vacation plans are changing weekly  .


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I have a call and an e-mail in to Marja to try and get details. I'll let you know.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

June 23, event is from 11:00 to 2:00 at the Texans practice bubble. Free parking in the lot off Kirby. Drinks, hot dogs, etc. will be there, it's like a kids' carnival. We need to be there about 10:00 to get ready. They are going to provide 2 tables at the RC station, one for their cars and one for any others we might want to bring (again, no nitro). Power is available, but it's not at the station, it's along the sides, so they'll have a table there also. They will have chairs there. Y'all let me know if there's anything else we need that I didn't think of. Also, I need to know by Monday morning who can make it, and I need your t-shirt size so I can tell Shriners.

We need to get over and look at the cars we donated also. They're there M-F from 08:30 to 7:00. She said next Tues and Thurs are bad for them. If you want to help with that, shoot me a PM and we'll try to find a day next week or early the following week. They may need batteries, sounds like the NiCads are no longer holding a charge. We need probably a total of 11 (6 mini-t and 5 dettas I think?). I'll verify the numbers. Maybe we can get each LHS to donate one or 2.

Last item. This is Shriners Houston (orthopedic patients) and Galveston (burn patients). If you've never seen a burn patient it can be a shock, so be prepared.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big thanks to RC hobby shoip in Sugar Land. I talked to Bucky today and he's going to donate 2 NiMH packs. Waiting for Marja to call and tell me how many of each car we have.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll chat with Randy or Wayne tomorrow.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, we have a total of 4 mini-t's and 3 dettas. I think some of the kids actually got to take one home 'cause they liked them so much. I'd like to get a total of 8 batteries for the mini-t's and 6 for the dettas, that way we can cool them b/w charges. I'll see if I can get one of each from RC Hobby. Once we know what we have from the shops we can try to pool together to finish getting what we need. I'll come up with a sign for the LHS that donate and we'll put the name, address and phone number for the shop at the RC station in case anyone needs to go buy a car, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

BTW, if you're talking to the LHS about donating batteries the donation is tax deductible. I'll ask Marja what they need to do on their end.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Chris, I'm still in if you still need me. I have a Reedy 1100 stick pack that has been run 2 or 3 times, practically new. Can the detta use a stick pack? Could reconfigure it if not.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The detta uses a stick pack, the mini-t uses the funky 4x2 config. If you want to go you're in. Should be a great time.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm in guys! Let me call Jeff Felty and see if we can get some Team Helotes packs.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm glad you just bumped this Carlton! And glad that you will be a part of it too! Are we still on for the off-road charity event this fall?

Looks like I may have a freakin company trip to NY that weekend. Yes, I know, its the weekend, but these guys are from Bulgaria and the only time that they will have to meet is Saturday and Sunday June 23rd and 24th. So I may NOT be able to do this - just found this wonderful piece of news yesterday - joy. I'll keep ya post CJ!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay guys, I know me, Schultzie, Carter and Fuzzy for sure. Paul, you're getting a medium shirt and the rest of us Buddah bellies are getting a xxl unless I hear differently today. Chicken and PD and jspeed, LMK what it looks like for y'all.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris

Count Mary and Dad in on that too. 1-XL & 1- L.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Got it. I sent you an e-mail last week, did you get it? Turns out we were having some server issues.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Depends on which email you used. I was on the road and haven't caught up on the [email protected] one since last wednesday.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Okay guys, I know me, Schultzie, Carter and Fuzzy for sure. Paul, you're getting a medium shirt and the rest of us Buddah bellies are getting a xxl unless I hear differently
> Large please,i plan to start pumping iron here pretty soon....hahahahaha


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I ma with you, Budda Brutha.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey chris jerry called he said traction was so good they are trying to get rid of some thats awesome! super smooth super fast!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

traction where?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nat's


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o cool. hows he doin?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

not good but he's having fun


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

id rather be doin horrible and havin a blast, than doin great and havin a horrible time


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yep


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

where are they at this year?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> hey chris jerry called he said traction was so good they are trying to get rid of some thats awesome! super smooth super fast!!!!


Cool. Gonna have to check results. He ran Mod only didn't he? I know Justin did.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris he's at the roar nats so he can run anything. BTW the are in Albequrqe<sp> New Mexico.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW
Team Helotes is donating 3 packs for each car for this event.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

RCPro said:


> BTW
> Team Helotes is donating 3 packs for each car for this event.


nice job Carlton....


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Ooops that didn't come out right! That would e 3 packs for the Vendettas and 3 for the Mini T's. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Carlton!  I havent checked in on this thread lately and didnt know you were here!

Edit: I must of never read this whole thread before. I had no idea what this was about. I'm thinking I started out on the first page and only read half of Chris's post. I didnt know this was a Shriners deal!

I dont have alot of free time and I'm a little slow after work. When something like this comes up, can one of yall break it down for me and PM me?

I totally missed this was for the Shriners.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I don't know what I was thinking, but for some reason I had it in my head that the event was today. Drove all the way down there just to turn around and drive all the way back. The real funny part is that I got stopped on the way there and got three tickets. 

Now my foot hurts from kicking myself in the arse for the past three hours.:headknock

Oh well, at least I know how to get there now. I am supposed to work next Saturday, but it shouldn't be any problem getting it off.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> jerry called he said traction was so good they are trying to get rid of some thats awesome! super smooth super fast!!!!


jerry's last name is roy rite? he got 1st in the d-main. 1st out of 1


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hope he bumped to the the C Main!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://liverc.rccars.com/#http://www.rclive.com/


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

justin coral got 10 in the c main in mod truck and they are about to do awards


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Huge thanks to Mikes Hobby Shop for giving us 2 Detta packs for the kiddos......great job Phil....Chris,i will get these packs charged up friday nite before we head out there. What time are you getting there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Phil, and tell Mike thanks for me too. Paul, we're supposed to be there at 10:00 on Sat.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

its cool the shop could help wish i could go


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep Phil tel Mike and Jeff thanks.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay. We need to be there at 10:00. I'm going to bring 3 chargers and Fuzzy is bringing 2 or 3 also. If you have one go ahead and bring it, we'll probably be doing 6 or 7 batteries at a time. If you want to bring one of your own personal electric vehicles, go for it. Something we can show to the kids/parents so they see the options that are out there. The Texans practice facility is on Kirby, right across from Reliant Stadium. I'll see exactly what lot we're supposed to park in and post directions.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm bringing 2 chargers plus a laptop so we can play the do it in the dirt videos for the kids. If anyone has more dvd's of different types of rc racing please bring them. This way we can show them some of the nitro stuff in action.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW these need to be kid friendly videos.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have RCFreaks from XXX Main ill bring with me.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dunno, but "Do It in the Dirt" doesn't sound like a very kid friendly video to me, LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Dunno, but "Do It in the Dirt" doesn't sound like a very kid friendly video to me, LOL.


isnt that where kids are made???


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

That's another kind of video! LOL


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok let's rephrase that! 
If it has BOOBs in it it's not what I consider kid friendly!



Mary reminded me that there are a lot of BOOBs in RC...........


point taken!


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW the Team Helotes batteries came in today.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

RCPro said:


> BTW the Team Helotes batteries came in today.


Cool. I'll hit RC Hobby tomorrow, they were ordering one more. Still waiting to hear from Randy, I'll try to call him again tomorrow.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Ok let's rephrase that!
> If it has BOOBs in it it's not what I consider kid friendly!
> 
> Mary reminded me that there are a lot of BOOBs in RC...........
> ...


LOL. I'd be a 40 DD if there were an RC rating scale.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Where exactly do we have to meet out there Chris? and at 10;00 am correct? I can bring my elec charger for battery packs but we would need to make connectors.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry guys, just got called out of town for work. Will be missing the Shriners thing and Drag racing this weekend.:hairout:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul, it's at the Texans practice bubble on Kirby, across from Reliant Stadium. Take 610 to Kirby and go north on Kirby, I think it's on your left. Supposed to be free parking in the lot. Cell is 832-659-3514 if anybody gets lost.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cool,ill see you guys in the morning.


----------

